# Buchführung



## Javafreak192 (6. Dez 2011)

Aufgabe ist folgende:


Es sollen Buchführungseinträge verwaltet werden. Erstellen Sie dafür eine Klasse
BookingEntry. Diese Klasse enthält die Attribute consecutiveNumber (ein int),
purpose (ein String) und ein value (ein float).
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Booking mit einer main-Methode. Hier sollen vier
BookingEntry Objekte erzeugt werden. Füllen sie die Objekte mit folgenden Werten:


           consecutiveNumber         purpose         value
Object1            1                   bus-ticket       -20.00
Object2            2                    sold book       +50.25
Object3            3                    sold car         +4012.12
Object4            4                bought used car -2134.13


Erstellen Sie eine float-Variable total mit dem Wert 500:00.
Geben Sie erst den Wert von total aus, dann nacheinander die vierBookingEntry
Werte (consecutiveNumber, purpose und value). Nach jedem Booking Entry soll der
total-Wert um den BookingEntry value geändert werden (Aufaddieren).Der total
Wert wird dann erneut ausgegeben.
Die Reihenfolge der Ausgeben in jeweils einer neuen Zeile sind:

1. total
2. BookingEntry 1 (consecutiveNumber, purpose and value)
3. new total
4. BookingEntry 2
5. new total
6. BookingEntry 3
7. new total
8. BookingEntry 4
9. new total
Die Ausgaben sollen mit dem System.out.println Befehl erfolgen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich einfach keinen Ansatz dafür finde. Wäre super wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte ???:L


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Dez 2011)

> Es sollen Buchführungseinträge verwaltet werden. Erstellen Sie dafür eine Klasse
> BookingEntry. Diese Klasse enthält die Attribute consecutiveNumber (ein int),
> purpose (ein String) und ein value (ein float).



Ist doch schon mal sehr ausführlich vormuliert, was verstehst daran verstehst du nicht?

Wenn die nicht weißt wie man eine Klasse erstellt, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle noch einmal die Grundlagen anschauen.


----------



## Javafreak192 (6. Dez 2011)

doch das weiß ich schon. ich weiß aber zum Beispiel nicht, wie man die Objekte darstellen kann. Ich lade gleich mal hoch was ich schon habe


----------



## Javafreak192 (6. Dez 2011)

Meine Klasse BookingEntry


```
package grundlagenuebungen;

public class BookingEntry {

		int consecutiveNumber;
		String purpose;
		float value ;
		
		
	}
```

und meine Klasse mit main Methode Booking


```
package grundlagenuebungen;

public class Booking {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		//Object 1 
		consecutiveNumber = 1;
		purpose = bus-ticket;
		value = -20.00;
		
		//Object 2
		consecutiveNumber = 2;
		purpose = sold book;
		value = 50.25;
		
		//Object 3
		consecutiveNumber = 3;
		purpose = sold car;
		value = 4012.12;
		
		//Object 4
		consecutiveNumber = 4;
		purpose = bought used car;
		value = -2134.13;
		
		
		
		
		
		
		float total = 500; 
	
		System.out.println (total);
		
		System.out.println ("Object 1");
		System.out.println (total + value Object 1);
		
		System.out.println ("Object 2");
		System.out.println (total + value Object 2)
		
		System.out.println ("Object 3");
		System.out.println (total + value Object 3)
		
		System.out.println ("Object 4");
		System.out.println (total + value Object 4)
		
		
		
		
	}

}
```

Ich weiß nicht was ich da falsch mache und außerdem weiß ich nicht wie ich meine gennanten OBJEKTE richtig anzeigen lassen kann 

Zum Beispiel sagt Eclipse mir immer, dass ich keine Leerstelle zwischen den purpose machen darf, muss ich laut Aufgabe aber


----------



## Marcinek (6. Dez 2011)

Hi,

du hast die Grundlagen von Java nicht verstanden.

Bitte lese das Kapitel "Eigene Klassen" in "Java ist auch eine Insel"

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Gast2 (6. Dez 2011)

Die Klasse BookingEntry schaut gar nicht so schlecht aus. Da fehlen eventuell noch getter.
Deine Booking Klasse ist aber von vorne bis hinten falsch  Da stimmt ja nichtmal die Syntax.

Schau dir vielleicht nochmal die Grundlagen an, wie legt man Objekte an, etc.


----------



## Javafreak192 (6. Dez 2011)

Es wäre echt schön wenn ihr mir vielleicht bei EINER der objekte einen anschubs geben könntet. Ich komme einfach nicht drauf


----------



## Marcinek (6. Dez 2011)

Du machst dir nicht die Mühe mal eben nachzulesen, wie das geht ?

Aber wir sollen alles hinterhertragen? - Verlorene Zeit...


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2011)

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/128256-buchfuehrungsprogramm.html


----------



## Dow Jones (6. Dez 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Du machst dir nicht die Mühe mal eben nachzulesen, wie das geht ?
> 
> Aber wir sollen alles hinterhertragen? - Verlorene Zeit...



Ach komm, es ist doch bald Weihnachten. 

Aaalso, du sollst 4 Objekte erstellen, genauer gesagt 4 Instanzen deiner Klasse BookingEntry. Jede dieser Instanzen hat 3 Attribute, welche du mit den angegebenen Werten füllen sollst. Das sähe in Java so aus:

```
public class Booking {
 
    public static void main(String[] args) {

        // Objekt anlegen (Klasse instantiieren)
        BookingEntry meinBookingEntryNummer1 = new BookingEntry();

        // Attribute mit Werten füllen
        meinBookingEntryNummer1.consecutiveNumber = 1;
        meinBookingEntryNummer1.purpose = "bus-ticket";        // dieses Attribut ist ein String, daher die Anführungsstriche
        meinBookingEntryNummer1.value = -20.00f;                 // Attribut ist ein float, daher das f am Ende der Zahl

         // ... hier bitte die anderen Objekte anlegen und mit Werten füttern ...
    }
}
```


----------



## Traxer (7. Dez 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> siehe auch
> http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/128256-buchfuehrungsprogramm.html



Und ich dachte schon ich hätte einen Aussetzer.... Irgendwie kam mir die Fragestellung so bekannt vor.


----------

